# opera starting time



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

thought this was cute on twitter...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

About 113 hours until Parsifal in Bayreuth. And more than two months until my first Elbphilharmonie concert in the next season. Yeah, I understand the feeling.


----------



## malvinrisan (Feb 17, 2017)

I hope you have a good experience with Parsifal. Sounds Exciting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> thought this was cute on twitter...


The worst production I ever saw, never again not even if the greatest star would appear in it.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Pugg said:


> The worst production I ever saw, never again not even if the greatest star would appear in it.


I've seen so many bad productions I can't say it was the worst. Merely terrible! And the clock couldn't even keep time.


----------

